# Who's buried in the snow? :o



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wowie snow!

Not as bad as buffalo thank god 

Our front door happens to have a huge snow drift in front of it... but i am not gunna worry about it till later! XD

I am out in scarbrough! How are the areas where you are?


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Let it snow,Let it snow,Let it snow*

I luv it!
But I am from north of Quebec city originally so, I usually miss the snow.
Clean white stuff to play in, none of the usual slush; and decent temp to get red cheeks! LOL
Even the dog was playing in the snow this morning!
Mississauga, we got maybe 20cm???

a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

not too bad a drive today! So that was great ^^ Very pretty out... :3


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

today's a great day, just clear and sunny, my room got up to a cosy 35*C. but valentine's day was not good for me in Richmond Hill... dad had to yank out the machine to do the digging... maybe i was lucky but i got like 1/2 m of snow at the doorstep... thank goodness i had no exams... otherwise...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL omg... i would be a wreak if i ever missed my exams...


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

richmond hill was a mess when that snow day came... oh boy, thank goodness York's on itz reading week... but i have 3 exams and 2 labs this coming week... so hopefully good ol'God dun throw at me anything crazy... i cant afford it at all...


----------

